# Main Breaker or MLO requirement for subpanels



## switchleg (Sep 22, 2008)

When there is a service with a main breaker at the pedestal about 100' away from the house that feeds a subpanel inside, is a mainbreaker required at the subpael inside of the house? There is also a subpanel located in a detached garage that is being fed from the pedestal. Is a mb requried in the subpanel in the detached garage? Finally, there is sub panel on the other end of the house that is being fed from the main panel inside of the house, is a main breaker required for this subpanel or is a mlo sufficient?


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Both buildings need a disconnect on or in the building nearest the point of entrance of the feeder conductors. 225.32 
The sub-panel in the house that is fed from the main panel in the house does not require a main.


----------

